# Old Amp Hour Meter



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

a friend of mine at watthour meters .com could tell ya. i've readabout them but don't remember any of the details , except it was the fore runner of the modern watthour meter.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

You holding out on the picture of the inside ? > 

I'll reckon a coil...

I bet you could find the road map for that! Ok the Patent!


----------



## GoldStarElectrical (Oct 1, 2013)

Love these type of photos. I suppose that's why shows like American Pickers are interesting. It's always fun to explore history through antiques. Couldn't tell you how it works but thanks for sharing!


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

CADPoint said:


> You holding out on the picture of the inside ? >
> 
> I'll reckon a coil...
> 
> I bet you could find the road map for that! Ok the Patent!


Okay, so I went back to see if they would let me open it up......


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh......and I had to try this one. Saskatoon berry Beer?:blink: Pretty good actually :thumbsup:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

The bulb is filled with some yellow fluid, in which is also contained a blob of mercury. Anyone know how this thing worked? I'm gonna do some research later. The guy who owns it could not find much on it, though not for lack of trying.

Apparently, a small globule of mercury was pushed up the scale as power was consumed.......


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

a link to a bit of company background....http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/A2A/records.aspx?cat=179-ams6283&cid=0#0


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Good Man

I accounted for the coil, forgot about the a\switch!

Good Stuff, Old School! Cool - Thanks


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

here's some more....pg 8 http://sias.pastfinder.org.uk/sias_news/SIAS-NEWS_144.pdf


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

and more story time  http://www.electricity.gg/about/companyhistory/coalera.aspx


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electricity_meter


An early type of electrochemical meter used in the United Kingdom was the 'Reason' meter. This consisted of a vertically mounted glass structure with a mercury reservoir at the top of the meter. As current was drawn from the supply, electrochemical action transferred the mercury to the bottom of the column. Like all other DC meters, it recorded ampere-hours. Once the mercury pool was exhausted, the meter became an open circuit. It was therefore necessary for the consumer to pay for a further supply of electricity, whereupon, the supplier's agent would unlock the meter from its mounting and invert it restoring the mercury to the reservoir and the supply.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

8V71 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electricity_meter
> 
> 
> An early type of electrochemical meter used in the United Kingdom was the 'Reason' meter. This consisted of a vertically mounted glass structure with a mercury reservoir at the top of the meter. As current was drawn from the supply,* electrochemical action transferred the mercury* to the bottom of the column. Like all other DC meters, it recorded ampere-hours. Once the mercury pool was exhausted, the meter became an open circuit. It was therefore necessary for the consumer to pay for a further supply of electricity, whereupon, the supplier's agent would unlock the meter from its mounting and invert it restoring the mercury to the reservoir and the supply.


Thanks! I would really like to know more about the 'how this works' part of the electromechanical action.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

stuiec said:


> Thanks! I would really like to know more about the 'how this works' part of the electromechanical action.


Maybe like the process of electroplating? I see a coil at the bottom. I never would have guessed that it also shut the power off. Send another nickel in dear. :laughing:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

8V71 said:


> Maybe like the process of electroplating? I see a coil at the bottom. I never would have guessed that it also shut the power off. Send another nickel in dear. :laughing:


I think that is just a retainer spring. The article said the mercury conducted the customers current, and when it ran out, the circuit was open, requiring the meter man to come out and flip the vial up to refill the bulb....


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

nickels don't grow on trees you know...:whistling2:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

stuiec said:


> nickels don't grow on trees you know...:whistling2:


It looks like a coil in the back with the wide black conductors going to it. Why didn't you just buy it ya tightass Canadian. :jester: :laughing:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

8V71 said:


> It looks like a coil in the back with the wide black conductors going to it. Why didn't you just buy it ya tightass Canadian. :jester: :laughing:


:laughing::laughing: but, but, how will I afford my berry beer???


----------



## kyler_dorsey (Jul 4, 2013)




----------

